# Satin Balls? Does anyone know how safe and effective they are?



## Carlos8394 (Aug 12, 2012)

Let me warn you that I write too much. If you want to get straight to the point then skip to the last 4 paragraphs otherwise enjoy my story. 

As many of you already know my dog Buddy is a picky eater and I am at fault for giving him table scraps and ppl food when he was a puppy. When it comes to dog food he only eats what is necessary for him to survive. He refuses to gain any weight. I have not given him any treats or ppl food for like the past 2 months so I've made some strides as far as getting him to eat his kibbles.

I've been getting him to eat a little more lately by adding a little water to his kibble. He actually finishes his food (1 cup [380kcal] of Solid Gold Wee Bit small breed). I hardly have to beg him to finish his food. I like the amount that he’s been eating these past few days. If I push him to eat more I’m afraid that he might not finish the meal. I will continue this healthy way of feeding, very slowly adding more kibbles, and monitor his weight for the next 2 weeks. 

My dog Buddy is a miniature poodle, 8 years old, and currently weighs 15.12 lbs. I believe he is on the tall side for being a miniature poodle (he’s usually a little taller than most miniature poodles that I've ran into). My ideal weight would be 16 or 17 lbs. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/miniaturepoodle.htm I think he would be able to handle it given that he’s pretty tall. I've taken Buddy to vet and he is healthy. 

I did some research online and found out that some people use satin balls to get their dogs to gain weight, especially show dogs. http://www.holisticdog.org/Nutrition/Satinballs/satinballs.html I read that some shelters use them to help emaciated dogs. Satin balls are supposed to help thin dogs put on some weight. 

Does anyone know how safe they are? From what I've researched they seem to be pretty healthy as long as you discontinue them once your dog reaches the desired weight. 

If I don’t get buddy to gain some weight within the next 2 weeks through his normal dog food then I would like to try making him Satin Balls. I’m afraid that if I give him Satin balls that I will have trouble getting Buddy to eat his dog kibble again given the fact that he is picky & finicky.

I would like to know your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

Satin balls are pertly healthy, just don't make him pudgy.honestly, I wouldn't give them to him.if he is taking to the kibble than just wait it out, he is fine as of now and can gradually gain a few pounds.

Have yu evr thought of trying raw since he is picky?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't give him the satin balls either.

I've had to put a few of my (show) dogs on them, but it's because they were too ribby for exhibition, not because they were really unhealthy. I don't cotton to fat dogs. Just leave your pup be. While I don't want my dogs emaciated, nothin' wrong with a dog a bit on the thin side


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

I mix 2-3 types of food for a couple of reasons, one of which is to prevent picky eating. You might want to try that.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Unless he's ill or so skinny you can see his bones poking out all over, don't fuss about how much he eats. A cup a day of a high-quality food is a LOT! My mom's 45-pound dog eats that much. And at his age his metabolism will be slowing down. He's probably just one of those dogs who self-regulates.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

We used satin balls for Loki ages ago. I found it turned our picky eater into an ever fussier one! He loved them.. and then refused to eat his kibble even more.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> We used satin balls for Loki ages ago. I found it turned our picky eater into an ever fussier one! He loved them.. and then refused to eat his kibble even more.


Satin balls are awesome if your dog is in a bad way, but look at the ingredients. Would you go back to kibble after that?

Kabota was very thin when I got him. I just waited the 2 months for kibble to fatten him up (he's still on the lean side). I think it's safer for dogs to gain (and lose) weight slowly. Now, if Kabota had been at serious risk of death or disease due to his weight and needed to be fattened up immediately, I would have used the satin balls.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> Satin balls are awesome if your dog is in a bad way, but look at the ingredients. Would you go back to kibble after that?
> 
> Kabota was very thin when I got him. I just waited the 2 months for kibble to fatten him up (he's still on the lean side). I think it's safer for dogs to gain (and lose) weight slowly. Now, if Kabota had been at serious risk of death or disease due to his weight and needed to be fattened up immediately, I would have used the satin balls.


Loki was going to conformation shows at the time - so he needed the weight on him. I agree, slow and steady is best, but sometimes you have to bend the rules depending on the circumstances.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> Satin balls are awesome if your dog is in a bad way, but look at the ingredients. Would you go back to kibble after that?
> 
> Kabota was very thin when I got him. I just waited the 2 months for kibble to fatten him up (he's still on the lean side). I think it's safer for dogs to gain (and lose) weight slowly. Now, if Kabota had been at serious risk of death or disease due to his weight and needed to be fattened up immediately, I would have used the satin balls.


What about mashing them & MIXING them In WITH the food? I already mix pre made raw into her food so she is all ready used to her food being 'mixed', I use filtered water heated til boiling in the microwave So her food becomes like a soup or mAsh, so the kibbles are coated & she eats them better. 

I was planning to do that with the balls (which is a relative word as all the vids I have seen on how to make them say make them kind of like 'discs' so they store better) would she eat them with her kibble better if I make it like I do the pre made raw? Lol I'm going to make this stuff tonight do I need some advice LMBO .


----------

